# Redfish Blue Fish 25 cent oysters yum!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

25 cent OYSTERS! 2/10/16

Hey everyone, Wednesday night oysters has moved temporarily to Redfish Blue Fish while it is still cold outside! Its gonna be a good time! $1 off draft beer $3 Well drinks and 25 cent Oysters at Redfish Blue Fish! We will be in the bar!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

What time does this kick off? Would like to attend, but don't get off till late.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Our group start arriving around 5:30 or 6:00 and usualy stays till 9 or 10.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yahooooo. It's Oyster Night again!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Headed out


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

They were good last night we had 3 doz and let the kids run a muck for a bit


----------

